# Dual Fan PSU question



## _barney_ (Feb 1, 2005)

I've just bought Chieftec DX-01 case with Chieftec Dual Fan PSU 360W.
My point of this thread was to find out should outside fan of THIS psu always rotate or it depends on temperature. Because mine doesn't rotate when I power-up PC, and I dont wanna wait to see is it going to rotate later (what if something gets burned). The second (inside one) fan rotates all the time.
So does anyone know the answer DOES OUTSIDE FAN OF CHIEFTEC DUAL FAN PSU ALWAYS ROTATES?
And if it DOES what else should I connect to MoBo except 20 pins cable?
tnx.


----------



## _barney_ (Feb 1, 2005)

Here's the picture of psu. The fan that I'm talking about is this next to cable connector and 1/0 switch.
http://www.chieftec.com/images/dual-fan-420.JPG[/URL]


----------



## _barney_ (Feb 1, 2005)

I solved this problem. It was easy. Fan was rotating but I didn't see it. Thank you for your help.


----------

